# Anyway to modify a basic Electric Spliiter for one handed operation.



## SKIN052 (Dec 22, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I like my little splitter but the 2 handed operation is just a pain. I know, Safety, Safety, Safety.... but is it possible? I am pretty sure it is as I have heard of others that have done modifications just not sure where to start. It is a King Canada 5 ton. Push a button starts the electric motor then pull the handle to activate the ram. it is a hassle especially with larger rounds that I want to hold in place. Anyone with any experience going this?


----------



## triptester (Dec 22, 2014)

You could rewire the button switch to a momentary foot switch. Google momentary foot switch for different styles. You wiil have to determine the correct voltage and amp rating.

www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?sku=70184043&mkwid=4qTrpJ2A&pcrid=30980760979&gclid=CJ-8_p_Z2sICFQ_l7Aod1jgA1g

www..alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?sku=70184038&mkwid=4qTrpJ2A&pcrid=30980760979&gclid=CLPM8qza2sICFak-MgodfDoAlg


----------



## maple1 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have to push the lever down to get mine to move. Bungey cord fixed that.


----------



## Grateful11 (Dec 22, 2014)

This dude figured it out and built a riser and table to catch drops but it's hard to see exactly what he did to make it foot controlled.


----------



## Black Flag CT (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a similar model with same setup. I was thinking of same thing last I used mine. I'm going to try a weight or a small bungee to hold the lever down. Only thing, if memory serves me is that, the motor or pump starts but doesn't move until the button is pressed. I would hate to burn something out trying to bypass it.


----------



## maple1 (Dec 23, 2014)

My button starts the pump. The lever engages the hydraulics (somehow). So bungeying it down doesn't hurt anything. Then when I want to retract the ram, I just pull the lever up & let it go when the ram is retracted. Ready for action again.


----------



## the cug (Dec 23, 2014)

on mine I just bypassed the switch. from memory I think theres 2 switches for safety reasons. it was a pain so I bypassed the switch and now I just use the 1 switch.


----------



## SKIN052 (Dec 23, 2014)

Only thing with holding the switch down constantly is of course the constant power draw. Wish I knew how the fella managed both on a foot control on the video. That's the ticket.


----------



## Jags (Dec 23, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> This dude figured it out and built a riser and table to catch drops but it's hard to see exactly what he did to make it foot controlled.


That was our very own @MrWhoopee

ETA - this thread has some pics that might be of use:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/homelite-electric-splitter-demo.109103/#post-1681310


----------



## the cug (Dec 23, 2014)

SKIN052 said:


> Only thing with holding the switch down constantly is of course the constant power draw. Wish I knew how the fella managed both on a foot control on the video. That's the ticket.


yeah ure right. that would be the cats ass.


----------



## maple1 (Dec 23, 2014)

We must have different controls. Nothing happens on mine until the button is pushed, lever up or down.


----------



## Black Flag CT (Dec 23, 2014)

I think you're right. It's the button on mine too. I have a dirty hand tools from home depot. I'm sure it's same manufacturer with a different label.


----------



## Fred Wright (Dec 24, 2014)

A foot switch is probably the simplest way to replace the button. The button is a safety feature; I don't advocate bypassing safety features. Just sayin'. 

Be aware of the potential danger when using your splitter in a modified manner. OSHA has pretty much blackballed foot switch-only control in industrial production equipment because, sooner or later, someone drifts into a production trance and loses fingers or a hand. They're almost impossible to foolproof without a two-handed redundancy in place.


----------



## Soundchasm (Dec 25, 2014)

I got a whopping case of Tennis Elbow from working my little splitter for hours.  I rigged something up to work the button with my foot, but am too embarrassed to post it here.  Then I think some dirt worked its way into where the lever is and made that operation sticky.  That was my salvation.  I tighten a heavy adjustable wrench onto the handle and it stays in either the up or down position - wherever I leave it.  

The benefit is that now when the button is off after a split, if I only need to retract 16", I lift up on the handle and the ram(?) stops right there.  Then I push the lever down (of course nothing happens).  Put the next 16" piece in, put both hands where I can see them, and hit the foot switch.

I'd never go back to two-handed operation the way this thing is designed.  I'd be crippled.

But the downside is that in 10 cords so far like this, two or three times a section falls off and hits the contraption that works the button and the motor springs to life and the ram moves in whatever direction 1/2".  Definitely a "hands-up" moment.  Make a mod and you're your own test-pilot.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 27, 2014)

im not sure how yours is used, but mine had a lever on the rear that you had to hold and a button about 5 inches from the back on the side to depress. directions showed two hand operation. i just pulled lever down with my thumb and outstretched to push that button with my middle finger. YMMV if you have tiny hands.


----------



## KD0AXS (Dec 28, 2014)

Danno77 said:


> im not sure how yours is used, but mine had a lever on the rear that you had to hold and a button about 5 inches from the back on the side to depress. directions showed two hand operation. i just pulled lever down with my thumb and outstretched to push that button with my middle finger. YMMV if you have tiny hands.


That won't work on these splitters, the button and the lever are way too far apart. Here's a pic, the yellow dot is the button that turns on the motor, and the red dot is the lever to activate the ram. 






Only thing I use this splitter for is making splits into kindling. Only reason I have it is because it came free with our stove.


----------



## Gareth96 (Dec 29, 2014)

I read somewhere that a dude tightened the bolt on the lever (may have added a washer or something) to make the lever harder to move.  Then stuck vice grips on the lever to give more leverage.  Then you'd just push lever down (it should stay in place), push button till split, release button, raise lever..


----------

